

Beginners view of Python/Evernote API - chux52
http://www.chucklukowski.com/2013/03/python-with-evernote-api-struggles/

======
chux52
As you can see, I've got a long way to go. It did feel good to get this to
work, though. The things I've always done with programming have been mostly
tutorials.

They definitely leave you lacking as far as how to setup a program.

